# Komonikation s7 300 Steuerungen zum Terminal OPC



## schneemann86 (9 Januar 2012)

Guten Tag,

 da ich leider nicht viel Erfahrung mit der Kommunikation habe was über ein einfaches Profibus/Profinet netz geht hoffe ich das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.


 Es sollen Daten mehrer Anlagenteile gesammelt  und auf einen Terminal Visualisiert werden.

 An unseren bereits bestehenden Anlagen ist es wie folgt aufgebaut, alle S7 300 Steuerungen sind über Profibus und DP/DP Koppler vernetzt und laufe auf eine sammel’ SPS von da aus geht es weiter auf einen Fieldbus Gateway FG100 http://www.softing.com/home/de/indu...-dp/gateways/ethernet-1.php?navanchor=3010005 und dann auf das Terminal.


 nun soll das ganze bei unseren neuen Anlagen anders gelöst werden, und zwar über OPC, jede Anlage soll dabei ein Client sein und das Terminal der Server !!!

 Nur leider weiß ich nicht was ich dafür für Hardware/Software benötige und finde leider auch keine Unterlagen bzw. weiß auch nicht wo ich mich da am besten einlesen kann!

 Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich für Hardware benötige, oder kennt jemand vielleicht hilfreiche Unterlagen dazu ?!
 Gibt es vielleicht eine besser Lösung ?!

 Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Verpolt (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Ein paar Links gibts hier

http://support.automation.siemens.com/AT/view/de/38015833


t*PS: wird in Österreich ähnlich funktionieren*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Januar 2012)

schneemann86 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ...
> nun soll das ganze bei unseren neuen Anlagen anders gelöst werden, und zwar über OPC, jede Anlage soll dabei ein Client sein und das Terminal der Server !!!
> ...



Das ist eine ungewöhnliche Betrachtungsweise.

Normalerweise gibt es für die Steuerungen/Komponenten einen 
oder mehrere OPC-Server und die Clients sind Visualisierungen, 
BDE, ERP usw.

Was habt Ihr denn genau vor?


----------



## schneemann86 (9 Januar 2012)

Also als Beispiel, eine Produktionslinie besteht auch 8 einzelnen Maschinen, jede Maschine hat seine eigenen Steuerung in der Regel eine S7300.
 Nun sollen aus allen Maschinen einer Produktionslinie Daten erfasst werden, die einmal auf einen Terminal an der Linie Angezeigt werden, die Daten  sollen aber auch jederzeit von anderen Orten Abrufbar sein!

 Es handelt sich dabei um Daten wie Fehlermeldungen, Stückzahlen usw.

 Bisher ist es wie oben beschrieben aufgebaut, über Profibuss an den FG100!

Da wir aber die Daten nicht unbedingt wieder über das Profibussnetz schicken wollen, worüber die anderen Anlagenteille schon gekoppelt sind suchen wir nach alternativen bzw. es wurde die geschichte mit dem OPC Server in den Raum geworfen!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Januar 2012)

schneemann86 schrieb:


> Also als Beispiel, eine Produktionslinie besteht auch 8 einzelnen Maschinen, jede Maschine hat seine eigenen Steuerung in der Regel eine S7300.
> Nun sollen aus allen Maschinen einer Produktionslinie Daten erfasst werden, die einmal auf einen Terminal an der Linie Angezeigt werden, die Daten  sollen aber auch jederzeit von anderen Orten Abrufbar sein!
> ...



Ja, das ist der klassiche OPC-Ansatz. Die Daten aller Steuerungen 
werden von einem OPC-Server "gesammelt" und übergeordneten
Anwendungen zur Verfügung gestellt.

Wo Du von Softing gesprochen hast, dort gibt es den *S7/S5-OPC-
Server*, mit dem Du genau das erledigen kannst. Es gibt aber auch
von Siemens OPC-Server für die Simatic, von Matrikon und ver-
mutlich noch andere.

Dein Terminal an der Linie ist dann sinnvollerweise als OPC-Client
realisiert. Der OPC-Server von Softing hat einen integrierten 
Webserver, so dass Du Dir mit jedem Standardbrowser Werte
anschauen kannst.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Januar 2012)

Vielleicht kann einer unsere Moderatoren den Thread in 
den Bereich OPC verschieben, dann kommen eventuell 
mehr Antworten.


----------



## schneemann86 (9 Januar 2012)

schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Was für Hardware für die S7 Steuerungen brauche ich dann zur Anbindung ?!

Könnte ich damit http://www.deltalogic.de/component/...,144/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,32/lang,de/ die Steuerung anbinden oder besser mit einer CP ?!

Zur Auswertung der Daten benutzen wir HYDRA von MDE habe ich gerade erfahren!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Januar 2012)

schneemann86 schrieb:


> schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> 
> Was für Hardware für die S7 Steuerungen brauche ich dann zur Anbindung ?!
> 
> ...



Nicht mit jedem OPC-Server funktioniert jeder Profibus-
Adapter. 

Der OPC-Server von Siemens benötigt auch eine CP von 
Siemens, sofern es keine PN-CPUs sind.

Der Softing-OPC-Server ist identisch mit dem von Deltalogic,
ob der aber den von Dir genannten Adapter unterstützt
kann ich nicht sagen.

Bei Softing ist er nicht erwähnt und hier auch nicht:

http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/24/46/lang,de/

Per Anruf oder Mail sollte sich das klären lassen. Oder Du 
bekommst hier im Forum eine Antwort.


----------



## schneemann86 (9 Januar 2012)

danke, danke bin schon einiges weiter und habe danke eurer Hilfe schon gute Unterlagen gefunden!

okay die möglichen Adapter stehen ja bei der OPC Software mit dabei wie ich gerade gesehen habe (http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/24/46/lang,de/) !

Also bei SematicNet bräuchte ich eine CP (sind leider keine PN CPU´s) , bei der Software von Softing könnte ich es mit einen der aufgeführten Adapter lösen! Dann von jeder Steuerung über ein Netzwerkleitung an ein Patchfeld und von da aus zum Terminal oder ?!


Wie bekomme ich dann am besten noch eine Fernwartung für die einzelnen Maschinen Integriert, geht das auch mit über die Leitung für die OPC Anbindung?!


----------



## Question_mark (9 Januar 2012)

*Eigentlich kein Problem ...*

Hallo,



			
				schneemann86 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sollen aus allen Maschinen einer Produktionslinie Daten erfasst werden, die einmal auf einen Terminal an der Linie Angezeigt werden, die Daten sollen aber auch jederzeit von anderen Orten Abrufbar sein!
> 
> Es handelt sich dabei um Daten wie Fehlermeldungen, Stückzahlen usw.
> 
> ...



Da ist der Ansatz über OPC schon völlig richtig, die Daten der Steuerungen über einen PC mit OPC Server und einem Windows Service einsammeln und in eine Datenbank schreiben.

Wenn die Daten erstmal in der Datenbank stehen, dann ist es kein Problem, diese auch an jedem beliebigen Terminal, PC etc. darzustellen. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2012)

schneemann86 schrieb:


> Also bei SematicNet bräuchte ich eine CP (sind leider keine PN CPU´s) , bei der Software von Softing könnte ich es mit einen der aufgeführten Adapter lösen! Dann von jeder Steuerung über ein Netzwerkleitung an ein Patchfeld und von da aus zum Terminal oder ?!


 
Du benötigst nicht für jede S7 einen eigenen Adapter, wenn 
die SPSen bereits über Profibus vernetzt sind. Je nach Adapter
sind 16 oder 32 S7 erreichbar.  




schneemann86 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich dann am besten noch eine Fernwartung für die einzelnen Maschinen Integriert, geht das auch mit über die Leitung für die OPC Anbindung?!



Nachtrag:

Über OPC kann nicht programmiert werden, das ist ein 
reiner Datenzugriff.

Aber, wenn Du einen Netlink Ethernet einsetzt, dann können mehrere
Teilnehmer auf die Steuerungen zugreifen, also Dein PC mit OPC-Server
und parallel ein Servicetechniker per Fernwartung. Wobei der Service-
techniker ins Netzkommen muss, z. B. per LAN oder Einwahlrouter.

Mit einem Netlink Ethernet erhälst Du grundsätzlich eine sehr flexible 
Lösung, die sie S7 salopp gesagt einfach ans Ethernet bringen. Und
von dort aus hat man viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (10 Januar 2012)

HYDRA-MDE scheint laut Hersteller prinzipiell OPC zu unterstützen. Ob HYDRA-MDE nun aber OPC-Client- oder OPC-Server- Funktion zur Verfügung stellt, kann man dem Prospekt nicht entnehmen. Nicht selten kann die Software beides. 
Eventuell unterstützt ja HYDRA-MDE auch die direkte Kommunikation mit S7-Steuerungen über TCP/IP, dann brauchst Du eventuell gar kein OPC-Server.
Der NetLink-pro compact ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Ergänzung zu den MPI/Profibus-Schnittstellen der S7-CPUs um Daten zu erfassen. Somit kann man schon mal über Ethernet auf die Steuerungen zugreifen. Er unterstützt auch S7-Verbindungen über S7-TCP/IP. Der NetLink-Pro compact kann so z.B. auch mit einem Siemens Industrial Ethernet OPC-Server verwendet werden. 

 Vom DELTALOGIC S7/S5-OPC-Server gibt es eine Demoversion die man testen kann. Unter folgendem Link kann man die Software (90 Minuten Laufzeitbegrenzung) downloaden:
http://www.deltalogic.de/downloads/SetupS7OPCServer.zip

Für die Verwendung des S7/S5-OPC-Servers sollte HYDRA-MDE OPC-Client-Funktion unterstützen.

VG Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## schneemann86 (10 Januar 2012)

Alles klar vielen Dank


----------



## schneemann86 (10 Januar 2012)

Danken, danke ich habe noch folgende Fragen, bzw. ob ich es alles richtig Verstanden habe !

 1. Ich muss erst mal klären ob die Hydra Software bereits eine OPC-Client- oder OPC-Server- Funktion zur Verfügung stellt, sollte das der fall sein ist die Software  S7/S5-OPC-Server  http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/24/46/lang,de/ nicht notwendig oder eine andere wie Siemens usw.

 2. Sollte die Hydra Software die Funktionen nicht zur Verfügung stellen benötige ich die z.B oben aufgeführte Software.

 3.Zum Anschluss kann ich einen Adapter nutzen, bei Verwendung des S7/S5-OPC Server z.B den ACCON-NetLink-PRO, also wichtig ist nur das die Software und der Adapter zusammen passen.

 Im Anhang habe ich mal grob skiziert wie ich mir das ungefär Vorstelle.

 Die CPU´s würde ich über MPI verbinden, da es maximal ein Word ist was ich untern den Steuerungen austausche und es keine Zeitkritischen Signale und Werte sind. In der Software das ganze mit den SFC X_Send/X_Get/X_Abort realisieren, in der Hardware die MPI Adressen aufsteigend Vergeben und unter Berücksichtigung der maximalen Teilnehmeranzahl und Leitungslängen planen.

 Über den Profibus würde ich die Peripherie jeder einzelnen Maschinen anbinden wie FU´s, ET200, Temperaturregler usw.

 Die Anbindung vom OPC/Fernwartung über einen Adapter am MPI Port der CPU und mit eine Ethernetleitung zum Patchfeld bzw. Switch !
 Wir hier geschrieben wurde, und ich nun auch gesehen habe brauche ich nicht für jede CPU einen Adapter da die CPU´s ja schon über MPI Vernetz sind, aber wie ist das dann mit der Geschwindigkeit, da ich aus jeder CPU 4 DW auslesen möchte für das Terminal, und ich ja auch noch die Fernwartung habe ?!

Ich kann dann die selbe Leitung die ich für das OPC Netzt nutze für die Fernwartung nutzen?! Das heißt, von jeden Adapter auf ein Switch oder Patchfeld, von da aus einmal auf das Terminal und einmal auf einen Einwahlrouter oder LAN ?!


----------



## schneemann86 (12 Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank schon  mal für die ganzen Antworten, vielleicht kann mir noch jemand bei meinen letzten Fragen weiter helfen !


----------



## Hartmut Strohn (13 Januar 2012)

1. Wenn die SPSen über MPI vernetzt sind reicht ein Adapter. Egal ob Netlink,IBH-Link oder eine CP343. Diese Adapter können dann direkt auf alle SPSen zugreifen (Haben ja alle eine unterschiedliche MPI-Adresse).
    Alternativ bieten sich natürlich auch PN - CPUs an, dann entfällt der MPI-Bus komplett und alles wird über Ethernet angeschlossen. Ab einer bestimmten Anlagengröße zu empfehlen, da deutlich schneller wie MPI. 

2. Um die Maschinendaten zu erfassen und von überall (Intranet) abzurufen, empfehle ich unsere Produkte (http://www.hs-automation-software.dewww.hs-automation-software.de): Mit HSDBASE werden die Daten aus der Steuerung gelesen (und bei Bedarf in einer Datenbank abgelegt), und werden über einen Webserver im  Intranet zur Verfügung gestellt. Damit sind die Daten von jedem Rechner aus ohne Installation über den Browser erreichbar. Programmieraufwand wie beim Einsatz eines herkömmlichen OPC-Servers entfällt komplett, da die Kommunikation, Konvertierung der Daten, Erstellen von Datenbanken und Abspeichern der Daten automatisch erfolgt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Januar 2012)

schneemann86 schrieb:


> 1. Ich muss erst mal klären ob die Hydra Software bereits eine OPC-Client- oder OPC-Server- Funktion zur Verfügung stellt, sollte das der fall sein ist die Software  S7/S5-OPC-Server  http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/24/46/lang,de/ nicht notwendig oder eine andere wie Siemens usw.
> 
> 2. Sollte die Hydra Software die Funktionen nicht zur Verfügung stellen benötige ich die z.B oben aufgeführte Software.



Wenn Hydra OPC-Server und -Client ist, benötigst Du nur Hydra.

Wenn Hydra nur ein OPC-Client, dann benötigst Du eien zusätzlichen OPC-Server 



schneemann86 schrieb:


> 3.Zum Anschluss kann ich einen Adapter nutzen, bei Verwendung des S7/S5-OPC Server z.B den ACCON-NetLink-PRO, also wichtig ist nur das die Software und der Adapter zusammen passen.



Ja, am besten "aus einer Hand" beziehen, dann kann sich keiner rausreden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Januar 2012)

Hartmut Strohn schrieb:


> 2. Um die Maschinendaten zu erfassen und von überall (Intranet) abzurufen, empfehle ich unsere Produkte (www.hs-automation-software.de): Mit HSDBASE werden die Daten aus der Steuerung gelesen (und bei Bedarf in einer Datenbank abgelegt), und werden über einen Webserver im  Intranet zur Verfügung gestellt. Damit sind die Daten von jedem Rechner aus ohne Installation über den Browser erreichbar. Programmieraufwand wie beim Einsatz eines herkömmlichen OPC-Servers entfällt komplett, da die Kommunikation, Konvertierung der Daten, Erstellen von Datenbanken und Abspeichern der Daten automatisch erfolgt.



Passt das zur Anforderung "Hydra"?


----------

